

TinyMCE 4.2 released with Image Tools - andfrob
http://blog.tinymce.com/2015/06/25/tinymce-4-2-with-image-tools/

======
andfrob
Contained in this new release is a feature yet to be seen in any open source
WYSIWYG editor. Thanks to our efforts with our new colleagues at Ephox, we are
able to provide you with image editing capabilities in our TinyMCE Image Tools
feature! You will now be able to perform a wide range of image editing tasks
all within the rich text editor.

------
therese1
Wonderful new addition!

------
robertjones
Awesome stuff.

